# Amazing cheese cake



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Survive and Thrive


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

NATIVEBONES said:


> View attachment 7879
> 
> 
> Survive and Thrive


I can't read that. Would you mind typing it out for me...?
:batting eyes:


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

The one we use at work makes two cheesecakes.

3#s cream cheese
2 cups sugar
4 eggs
1 T vanilla

Cream the cream cheese, add the sugar, cream again. Add the eggs, mix well. Add vanilla. Flavor as desired. Pour into a crust. Bake at 325 for 10 minutes with a water bath. Drop heat to 190 and bake 90 minutes.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Toffee said:


> The one we use at work makes two cheesecakes.
> 
> 3#s cream cheese
> 2 cups sugar
> ...


Wanna know my cheesecake recipe?

I call and order one from Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes I wouldn't mind it will be done later tonight


Survive and Thrive


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

I do like the cheese cake factory


Survive and Thrive


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Grimm said:


> ...I call and order one from Cheesecake Factory...


Do they deliver? Pumpkin Cheesecake!!! artydance:

Godiva chocolate cheesecake; artydance:

Two sizes up in two weeks!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> Do they deliver? Pumpkin Cheesecake!!! artydance:
> 
> Godiva chocolate cheesecake; artydance:
> 
> Two sizes up in two weeks!!!


I get the pumpkin cheesecake every year for my birthday.

Psssst. You can get them at Costco now...
:factor10:


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

No we can't! CostCo pumpkin cheesecake is a Thanksgiving seasonal item and I missed it by one day. 

Now I have to wait a year. vract:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> No we can't! CostCo pumpkin cheesecake is a Thanksgiving seasonal item and I missed it by one day.
> 
> Now I have to wait a year. vract:


No. I mean they sell the Cheesecake Factory pumpkin cheesecakes!


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok I am sorry this is my grandmas cheesecake and she just pasted so I can't get her to type it out sorry 


Survive and Thrive


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Grimm said:


> No. I mean they sell the Cheesecake Factory pumpkin cheesecakes!


But only once a year!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I got the Cheesecake Factory's Cheesecake recipe from top secret recipes a long time ago when it was free. Made it the first time and it was delicious. Even had extra batter to eat with a spoon. Next time I made it, here I added 2 more blocks of cream cheese more than it called for. Let me tell you, that mistake made it terrific!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

NATIVEBONES said:


> Ok I am sorry this is my grandmas cheesecake and she just pasted so I can't get her to type it out sorry


She may have just passed, but *YOU* can type it out! It is not readable.

Toffee, your recipe sounds easy and good! I am going to give that a try! (And it is easy to read, copy and print!)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I got the Cheesecake Factory's Cheesecake recipe from top secret recipes a long time ago when it was free. Made it the first time and it was delicious. Even had extra batter to eat with a spoon. Next time I made it, here I added 2 more blocks of cream cheese more than it called for. Let me tell you, that mistake made it terrific!


Will you share that recipe here, please?


----------

